# Any feelings on gender, ladies?



## DaisyAnne

Does anyone have any feelings on what gender you're having? I mean I know we have a 50/50 chance, but just wondering your if you have a guess and could be fun to update it once we do eventually find out...

I have a son and I'd be thoroughly thrilled with either gender, obviously, but I feel like we're going to have a girl and name her Violet, so much to the point where I'm not even thinking about boy names (or even other girl names for that matter!). I think since I have a boy it's harder for me to wrap my head around the idea of having a daughter, so it's helping me get used to the idea of a girl. With my son, though, I thought he was a girl, too, so I could be wrong again!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Last week I had a few "boy" feelings, but last night I had a dream that DD was playing with a little girl. (I had dreams in the first trimester that I was having a girl with DD) And I always ask DD if she's excited to be getting a "sister".

So we'll see! :rofl:

I love the name! :) When do you plan to find out?


----------



## missbabes

I've been getting some strong girls vibes but can't explain why.

Really don't mind whether boy or girl. Another boy would be convenient though as he could share with DS until they're much much older :haha:


----------



## LouOscar01

At the moment I'm still at the point where when I remember that i either have a baby boy or a baby girl in my tummy it blows my mind!! At the moment it's just baby!!

We would be so incredibly thrilled with either but at the moment we'd love a girl. We have zero boys names that we can both agree on!!


----------



## bobster

I have a feeling we're having another boy and I had the same feeling with my first and was right! It will be interesting to see updates on here :)


----------



## fdcsw126

I have a feelings it's a boy. With my daughter all I wanted was fruit, this time I want spicy food. I could be wrong though and we will be happy either way.


----------



## Kmx

I have a feeling I'm having a girl but only because I know we had sex 3 days before ovulation. Other than that I really don't know. I had strong feelings I was having a boy with my son and it's easier to imagine another boy as that's all I know at the moment. Secretly I would love a girl but I would also be thrilled with a boy as they are so much fun. I'm not finding out til birth so it's going to be a lonnng wait!


----------



## Qmama79

It's a girl. Gut feeling. Team yellow with first pregnancy and we got a boy. Now, I'll find out by month end (panorama test). I'm 11+5 ish weeks.


----------



## jtink28

I had a feeling with my son that he was a boy. I just knew, I couldn't explain it. 

I'm feeling girl with this one, but who knows? I had zero MS with my son, and this one I've been terribly sick all day, every day since 5 weeks. I'm just feeling girl. I'm getting the blood test done next week (I'm high risk and 35), so I'll know in less than 2 weeks. EEEEEK!!


----------



## harveygirl

I had zero morning sickness with my daughter and so thought she was going to be a boy. I have no morning sickness again, so think that's prob just me! I am thinking more boy for some reason? But then my head says we've more chances of a girl? Hcg levels were high early on and read that this can be more a sign of a girl.


----------



## Kay0102

Baby no1 (boy) - thought girl, dreamt boy, no symptoms throughout pregnancy 
Baby no2 (boy) - thought boy, dreamt boy (and weight which I got right!!) And slight nausea plus awful headaches! 
Baby no3 (unknown) - think boy, dreamt girl and awful nausea weeks 5-7.

I think with this one I am making myself think boy so I am mentally prepared for 3 of them haha! Not even looked at girls names only boys xx


----------



## Misscalais

My 1st baby was the only one i had very strong feelings of what the gender was going to be, and i was right. This time no particular feeling although i do hope for a girl.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have very strong girl feelings this time around. It likely doesn't help that we desperately want a girl though! Haha. However, this pregnancy is nothing like my son's and 90% of my pregnancy leans towards girl. Between Ramzi, Chinese Gender Calendar, consistently high heart beat so far and all I want to eat is fruit.

It could be crazyness or it could be a girl. :rofl:


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm really sure this one is a boy. I'm so much more ill this time round than I was with either girl. Summer dreamt we were having a girl though. I don't mind what it is. After two miscarriages this year I'll take anything!


----------



## salamander91

With my son I knew he was a boy pretty early on. This time I'm going back and forth but leaning girl. Although that might be because I really want one!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Kay0102 said:


> Baby no1 (boy) - thought girl, dreamt boy, no symptoms throughout pregnancy
> Baby no2 (boy) - thought boy, dreamt boy (and weight which I got right!!) And slight nausea plus awful headaches!
> Baby no3 (unknown) - think boy, dreamt girl and awful nausea weeks 5-7.
> 
> I think with this one I am making myself think boy so I am mentally prepared for 3 of them haha! Not even looked at girls names only boys xx

Awww, my brother and his wife have 3 boys and it's wonderful! It's just so neat to see all the brothers together- they're actually pregnant with surprise #4, and they're team yellow. Although another boy would be wonderful, we all secretly think they'll have a girl this time. I'm the youngest with 2 older bothers, and I think that's a pretty fun combination, too!


----------



## DaisyAnne

missbabes said:


> I've been getting some strong girls vibes but can't explain why.
> 
> Really don't mind whether boy or girl. Another boy would be convenient though as he could share with DS until they're much much older :haha:

Totally agree! Would be much easier, lol. But I'll be thrilled either way, just want to know the gender!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Last week I had a few "boy" feelings, but last night I had a dream that DD was playing with a little girl. (I had dreams in the first trimester that I was having a girl with DD) And I always ask DD if she's excited to be getting a "sister".
> 
> So we'll see! :rofl:
> 
> I love the name! :) When do you plan to find out?

My son always tells me he's having a baby sister, too 

I probably won't find out until 20 weeks, but I'm hoping there's a way for me to get the new blood test done or an extra ultrasound in between to find out sooner :winkwink: haha. I have my NT next week and my doctor told me I could ask them about the new blood test, but I just don't think insurance will cover it... :shrug:


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm planning a private scan at 16 weeks. The place I found does gender scans as early as 14 weeks but I feel at 16 there would be no chance for confusion. Haha.


----------



## Marumi

I think a boy. Alao my US image would probably indicate boy? 
But my symptoms are different from my pregnancy with my son. Much less nauseated and tired, no food aversion just cravings and oh so crampy.


----------



## pookied

With my daughter I knew she was a girl I saw her in my dreams lol. I only ever had 1 girls name and i craved fruit...sugar and spice all things nice ;) my MS was quite moderate up until 12 weeks. With this one Im appx 5-7 weeks and im craving salty stuff and my gut feeling is boy.. and i only have a boys name this time round.


----------



## DaisyAnne

pookied said:


> With my daughter I knew she was a girl I saw her in my dreams lol. I only ever had 1 girls name and i craved fruit...sugar and spice all things nice ;) my MS was quite moderate up until 12 weeks. With this one Im appx 5-7 weeks and im craving salty stuff and my gut feeling is boy.. and i only have a boys name this time round.

I definitely had a salty tooth when I was pregnant with my son, couldn't stand sweets! This time, I have a serious sweet tooth :dohh: It'll be interesting to see if that means anything different- but definitely the tastes I had during my son's pregnancies are the tastes that he's stuck with even into toddlerhood.


----------



## hellojello25

While we have names picked out for either gender (Alexander or Hailey), we both really feel like I'm having a girl. My next appointment is next Monday when I'm 10 weeks so we should be able to find out when we can find out the gender then. So excited!


----------



## zmzerbe

I like this thread because It will be interesting to see what my results end up being. I want a girl so badly and DH wants a boy, but I think it's a boy with all my heart and DH thinks it's a girl because I've been getting all of the opposite symptoms I had with my son. 

Everytime I ask my son about his baby sibling I always say baby brother and then have to correct myself and say baby sister. I can't even find myself coming up with girl's names, I have a ton of boys names in my mind, but nothing for a girl yet.


----------



## DaisyAnne

hellojello- nice names! Alexander was one of our top 5 names we took to the hospital with our son when he was born. Exciting, do you think they'll let you do the early blood test or normal ultrasound to find out? Is anyone getting the nipt/panorama/maternity21?

zmzrbe- I think it's interesting how a lot of times we can only come up with a name for one gender, with my son and my last pregnancy (miscarriage) I had only boy names, this one I have only one girl name. I think there's often something to that why we can only think of names for one gender...


----------



## FlumpsMamma

I think I'm having another girl, but with DD I thought I was having a boy lmao and that was wrong. I don't remember early pregnancy with my first so I can't compare. I'd love a boy so I have one of each but I'm happy as long as my baby is healthy and happy.


----------



## pookied

even now at 16 months my DD prefers sweet over savoury :thumbup:


----------



## dinosaur2010

I think I'm having a girl as I can't imagine having a boy!!
Secretly hoping for a boy though will find out in 10 weeks time I guess!!


----------



## dinosaur2010

What's the gender thing for sweet or savoury? Cos I'm craving more savoury this time like crackers and cheese and homemade soups etc!


----------



## MeeOhMya

dinosaur2010 said:


> I think I'm having a girl as I can't imagine having a boy!!
> Secretly hoping for a boy though will find out in 10 weeks time I guess!!

This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## DaisyAnne

dinosaur2010 said:


> What's the gender thing for sweet or savoury? Cos I'm craving more savoury this time like crackers and cheese and homemade soups etc!

Not really sure :shrug: But I assume sweet tooth might indicate girl in the whole old wives' tale guessing games? But I don't really know! I was definitely into meat with my son's pregnancy, and salty things... but I think that's also just in his genes! He has similar tastes to my husband (who doesn't like sweet things, oddly enough!), and I always said it was like I suddenly had the same tastes as my hubby. My son still would choose a pickle or crackers over dessert any day!


----------



## missbabes

Hadn't even thought about the whole sweet and savoury angle. With DS I kept swapping between sweet and savoury right until the end. This time I've got a major thing for Reeses so still none of the wiser :haha:


----------



## hercfreak

With DD I didn't have any ms just tender boobs and ate harribo like there was no tomorrow! This time I've felt sick every single day but still enjoy the harribo!

I'd like another girl as I have everything for a girl!! And I know my mum would favour DD over a boy (she's been asking me what sex it is after every scan we've had so far. Don't know why I bothered telling her she has to wait until 20 weeks!)

It could mean either, 2 of my friends had 2 completely different pregnancies between 1st and 2nd and they both had 2 boys!


----------



## dinosaur2010

MeeOhMya said:


> dinosaur2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm having a girl as I can't imagine having a boy!!
> Secretly hoping for a boy though will find out in 10 weeks time I guess!!
> 
> This is exactly how I feel!Click to expand...

Ooh I'll be excited to find out what we have in there then!! Will you find out at the 20 week scan or wait till the main event? I don't think I've got the willpower I'll be finding out at the 20 week scan!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

dinosaur2010 said:


> MeeOhMya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinosaur2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm having a girl as I can't imagine having a boy!!
> Secretly hoping for a boy though will find out in 10 weeks time I guess!!
> 
> This is exactly how I feel!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I'll be excited to find out what we have in there then!! Will you find out at the 20 week scan or wait till the main event? I don't think I've got the willpower I'll be finding out at the 20 week scan!!Click to expand...

Yes it'll be very exciting to see! We found out with our first and waited till delivery with our second. I loved the surprise but DH wants to find out this time so we'll be finding out at the 20 week scan. Fx we get our boys although three of a kind is very special :)


----------



## rwhite

I strongly felt from the beginning of my pregnancy with my son that he was a boy. I think it was also because I wanted a girl so badly that I was guarding myself somewhat. He was indeed a boy!

With my daughter's pregnancy, I felt the same again. Boy. Until before I had my nuchal scan, and I started to notice a lot of my friends who were pregnant were finding out they were having boys, so I figured maybe _I_ was the one having a girl :haha: Felt like this up until the very end of my pregnancy where I had a scan at 37wks and was _sure_ I saw boy parts...but can't have, cause out popped a girl! :lol:

In saying that...I know of many people who would have placed money on the fact that they were having one sex and had the opposite.


----------



## DaisyAnne

I had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday! :cloud9: Here's a picture! I asked them if they had a guess on gender yet, and they said they might say boy BUT said even though it's sometimes super obvious for them even this early, it wasn't very clear with mine (since I had a high risk pregnancy in the past, they send me to a fancy place with fancy equipment). It will be interesting to see if they're correct or if my gut is right that I'm having a girl! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







sonograms12-17-15.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DaisyAnne

P.S. My 20 week ultrasound is scheduled for 2 days before my son's birthday, so I think I'm going to convince my husband to let us do a gender reveal at the end of his birthday party (just to announce it to family and friends, we'd find out at the scan). Fun!


----------



## dinosaur2010

DaisyAnne said:


> P.S. My 20 week ultrasound is scheduled for 2 days before my son's birthday, so I think I'm going to convince my husband to let us do a gender reveal at the end of his birthday party (just to announce it to family and friends, we'd find out at the scan). Fun!

I wanted to do a gender reveal thing too and I really love the idea of baking a cake with either pink or blue sponge on the inside so you cut it open and all is revealed!! My DH is far from keen. I think his words were 'no one will be that excited apart from us' spoil sport!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

dinosaur2010 said:


> DaisyAnne said:
> 
> 
> P.S. My 20 week ultrasound is scheduled for 2 days before my son's birthday, so I think I'm going to convince my husband to let us do a gender reveal at the end of his birthday party (just to announce it to family and friends, we'd find out at the scan). Fun!
> 
> I wanted to do a gender reveal thing too and I really love the idea of baking a cake with either pink or blue sponge on the inside so you cut it open and all is revealed!! My DH is far from keen. I think his words were 'no one will be that excited apart from us' spoil sport!!Click to expand...

Haha, I know that's why I'm not sure about doing a party specifically for revealing the gender :shrug: (unless it's somehow also the baby shower?). There are so many grandkids on both sides already that it doesn't have the same excitement now finding out the gender for them but I think that just having our son open a gift at the very end of his party revealing if he's going to have a baby brother or sister would work for us :) 
Maybe if your hubby doesn't want to do a whole party, what if you just brought a cake like that to a family dinner or something, so it's still low-key but a fun surprise for everyone at once?


----------

